# water level in lake Sakakawea



## Troy Potter (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello all, I am fairly new to the ND outdoors site and I have very much enjoyed reading all the information that has been posted the last couple of months. I have been making an annual trip to ND to hunt upland sence the early 90's and very much enjoy it. I have read most of the responces and see that the bird numbers are down considerable. In the past several years we have hunted the NW part of the state mostly on public hunting areas around Lake Sakakawea, earlier in the year I read reports that the lake would be up severial ft. in level and most of the cover would be under water. Is this the case, Thanks for any input.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes a lot of the cover is underwater.


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

As I recall, Mr. Potter, you were very successful in determining the water level in Lake S. one very cold morning last year. Water level and ice thickness -- you nailed 'em both. Hee hee.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

The lake is up considerable!


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

What you say is true. No more tumble weeds on the lake shore loaded with pheasents.


----------

